
The slow cooker revolution - open-source-ux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-38286715
======
LordWinstanley
>>Sales are up by 30%

But 'sales' != 'usage'

I know quite a few people who bought slow cookers, after reading the hype
about them (including myself). Every one of those slow cookers (including my
own) now languishes, abandoned, at the back of a kitchen cupboard.

They take all day to cook anything and, after waiting all that time, It's
usually not worth it. Most cuts of meat need higher temperatures to bring out
the flavour. Not surprisingly, 6 hours at just below boiling point in a slow
cooker usually results in meat that, while tender, just tastes like meat
that's been boiled for a while.

------
dustinmr
If you're interested in slow cookers, it's worth trying a pressure cooker as
well or instead.

I have a Beef Bourguignon recipe that cooks in 45 minutes and is superb.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
I've had both in the past: I have the pressure cooker now.

While there is some overlap - cooking plain beans for freezing, for example -
it lacks the convenience factor. I can cook soup all day while I leave the
house.

